# how long will mullet stay fresh?



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I have about 50 pounds of mullet i killed last night, they have been on ice since i caught them. How long do i have until they start to rot or until they wouldnt tatse too good?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

bay slayer said:


> I have about 50 pounds of mullet i killed last night, they have been on ice since i caught them. How long do i have until they start to rot or until they wouldnt tatse too good?


 Keep them covered in good ice and keep them drained ---should stay fresh for 4 days or even more. Check the eyes to make sure they do not get hazy.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't fry 'em up if their eyes start to get cloudy.
Pack them in ice, and drain the water off.
I'm getting hungry.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

alright yall thanks


----------



## fishhound1 (Oct 9, 2012)

How do you guys get them ready before you fry them? Batter and wash and stuff?


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

if they come from the bay we usually wash them off, fillet, batter, some people like to add hot sauce, mustard, or different types of dressing to add some flavor and just fry em up.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Regardless of how you prepare them, just make sure you maintain an even 370 degrees.
You can thank us later.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

with mullet
the fresher the better

best flavor is to filet the fish while they are still kicking


----------



## fishhound1 (Oct 9, 2012)

What does the even temp do?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Can those mullet!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

fishhound1 said:


> What does the even temp do?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mullet fry the best ( lightest and not grease soaked) when oil temperature stays between 355-375 degrees.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

iced good they will keep up to a week but the fresher the better i would keep 3 batches to fry and 1 batch to smoke and give the rest away im sure someone would be more than happy to clean u some and explain how to cook them in return for some fish to fry i dip mine butter milk then seasoned flour never had bad fresh mullet


----------

